# coyotes



## HayleyMarie (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone one here ever fed their dogs coyote meat? Or say would you ever?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Where can you get coyote meat?

ETA: I'm not sure I would be too comfortable letting my dog eat another canine. :suspicious:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I wouldn't feed another carnivore. Bear (even though they are omnivorous), canine, feline, weasel, etc.


----------



## HayleyMarie (Jul 6, 2011)

I could get it by shooting one. They can be pests were I live. 

Oh and Caty why are you not suppose to give your dog carnivor meat?

I dont think I would eve fees my dog coyote I am just curious


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

It's kind of like cannibalism to me.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> It's kind of like cannibalism to me.


I was just gonna say that.....seems weird... but I know wolves sometimes snack on coyotes (if there's really ALL that's left or it's easy like coyote pups left unattended). Just weirds me out I guess.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Any parasites the coyote may have are likely transferable to your dog since they are so closely related...


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't think so....

But you do hear of all these coyotes attacking dogs....I wonder if they eat them after they've killed them or just do it to kill? 

Same with wolves...I know that recently a hunting hound got killed by a pack of wolves while it was on a bear hunt. The hunters saw it get lured in with the wolves and they found it dead a short while later by its tracking collar.  

So would they actually eat another species so closely related to them??


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Cannibalism being "bad" is a human moral construct. It happens in nature very, very often. Snakes eat snakes; wolves eat coyotes; bears eat bears; lions eat smaller felines, and so on.

That being said, I don't feel comfortable feeding my dog ANY carnivore or omnivore. And yeah, I know in nature it happens a lot, like I said... but I do feel a little *squick* at feeding one canine another canine.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I would not feed coyottes to my dogs. I really don't think wolves eat coyottes. I know they kill them quite often but I don't think they eat them. Yes snakes eat snakes. I don't think bears eat other bears. I know they will kill other bears but I don't think they eat them. Lions kill hyenas but they don't eat them. I don't think lions eat smaller cats. Even if all those animals did eat those other animals, I still woudln't feed coyottes to my dogs.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

No way in hell.

I would never feed my dogs meat from a carnivore. And besides that coyotes are nasty animals.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Back when my dogs ran loose and there were lots of coyotes around, they didn't eat each other. Maybe if I had had little dogs, they would have gotten eaten - but i kind of don't think so, as I think that happens when the coyotes start running out of things to hunt and we lived way out where the hunting was good.


----------



## Chris patterson (Aug 17, 2011)

*Nothing I know of will eat a coyote.*

I've hunted all my life and seen almost every animal known to man left dead in the woods or on roads.Coyote is the only thing that will decay away and never be touched by another animal.
Wolves and dogs will kill coyotes but never heard of either eating on it.I have known of them to tear open the stomach and eat what the coyote has had for dinner.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> I would not feed coyottes to my dogs. I really don't think wolves eat coyottes. I know they kill them quite often but I don't think they eat them. Yes snakes eat snakes. I don't think bears eat other bears. I know they will kill other bears but I don't think they eat them. Lions kill hyenas but they don't eat them. I don't think lions eat smaller cats. Even if all those animals did eat those other animals, I still woudln't feed coyottes to my dogs.


Concerning bears and wolves.......grown ones definitely go after pups and cubs if that's all that's available and they're an easy target. Male bears can be particularly ruthless with babies -- a quick google search yielded this: http://pubs.aina.ucalgary.ca/arctic/Arctic52-3-307.pdf (an example about bears)

and concerning wolves, look under "diet" on this page: Gray wolf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. They aren't particularly picky, although I'm sure they don't seek coyotes out since I'm sure they're not particularly easy to kill. Dogs are a pretty easy target on the other hand...and when my grandparents lived in the northern woods of Wisconsin when wolves were more prevalent, they lost a dog to wolves -- and yes, it was mostly eaten.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

minnieme said:


> Concerning bears and wolves.......grown ones definitely go after pups and cubs if that's all that's available and they're an easy target. Male bears can be particularly ruthless with babies -- a quick google search yielded this: http://pubs.aina.ucalgary.ca/arctic/Arctic52-3-307.pdf (an example about bears)
> 
> and concerning wolves, look under "diet" on this page: Gray wolf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. They aren't particularly picky, although I'm sure they don't seek coyotes out since I'm sure they're not particularly easy to kill. Dogs are a pretty easy target on the other hand...and when my grandparents lived in the northern woods of Wisconsin when wolves were more prevalent, they lost a dog to wolves -- and yes, it was mostly eaten.


Also...


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Cliffdog said:


> ...I don't feel comfortable feeding my dog ANY carnivore or omnivore.


Coyotes are often diseased and riddled with parasites. I'd avoid them. But FYI, chickens are omnivores. Most chickens aren't raised as omnivores, which is a shame. The ones that are produce the most nutritious eggs and meat. :wink:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

JayJayisme said:


> Coyotes are often diseased and riddled with parasites. I'd avoid them. But FYI, chickens are omnivores. Most chickens aren't raised as omnivores, which is a shame. The ones that are produce the most nutritious eggs and meat. :wink:


Yeah, I know, I was raised around chickens which were, LOL. Never ate any of them or the eggs though. I mostly meant wild animals. I feed pork and pigs are omnivores, but I don't feed wild boar.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I wouldn't feed it to my dog either, they look to much like dogs, I have them roaming where I live and they have snatched a few little dogs don't know if they eat them but I'm guessing they do. I know they have eaten all the stray cats in my neighborhood. I don't worry about them when I'm walking my dogs or training them my dogs are bigger than a coyote I think they tackle smaller stuff. I have seen several together eating a wild boar hit on the side of the road, which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We always had chickens to keep down the grasshopper population. I am assuming that is omnivorish behavior, because they loved those grasshoppers.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Unfortunately coyotes do go after big dogs. I'm unsure if it was a territory dispute. My co-workers boyfriend has a dobie who he was walking off leash out in the woods near his house who was attacked. She was pretty badly injured on her right side. This was only one coyote who went after her. She didn't die, wasn't close to dying, and luckily had her rabies vacs. You never know with wild animals. :/ Especially ones who randomly go after larger animals.

Also, we have a plethora of little creatures here - rabbits, ducks, squirrels. I see dead deer all the time in the woods, their skeletons are usually the only things left over. I believe they will go after small animals by themselves, but when I hear them hunting in a pack they sound like they have huge numbers...Which would make it much easier to take down a deer.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Unfortunately coyotes do go after big dogs. I'm unsure if it was a territory dispute. My co-workers boyfriend has a dobie who he was walking off leash out in the woods near his house who was attacked. She was pretty badly injured on her right side. This was only one coyote who went after her. She didn't die, wasn't close to dying, and luckily had her rabies vacs. You never know with wild animals. :/ Especially ones who randomly go after larger animals.
> 
> Also, we have a plethora of little creatures here - rabbits, ducks, squirrels. I see dead deer all the time in the woods, their skeletons are usually the only things left over. I believe they will go after small animals by themselves, but when I hear them hunting in a pack they sound like they have huge numbers...Which would make it much easier to take down a deer.


A lone coyote could absolutely take down a deer. No doubt in my mind. Near our house we mostly have coyotes, and the DNR believe that has taken a huge toll on the deer population here. Up north, there are more wolves....as close as 30 minutes north and obviously they can take down deer. 

Infact, where Jim hunts, the guy who owns the land told him to be prepared to drag the deer out right after its killed b/c if he doesn't the coyotes will get it. Makes me nervous for him to hunt there, but he always carrys extra arrows.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I think RFD is right. Many people think humans are the only ones who hunt for sport, but lions and hyenas will kill each other if they get a chance but they don't eat them and orcas have been seen to hunt for sport and not touch an ounce of meat on the animal they have killed. 

Not all animals even do it as a territorial thing. The orcas don't. The lions do it for reason SIMILAR to territory issues, but they will kill hyenas and vice versa because they both hunt and eat the same animals and view each other as competition for the food sources.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

The ones around here seem to spook easily, I usually walk two dogs at a time, hopefully two of my dogs would be able to take one down, if not I always carry a pistil and am a pretty good shot and don't have a problem taking a close shot :thumb:

I was in the Ocala Nat'l Forest and on a 9 mile hike came across a pack of Pit Bulls that had taken down a deer, and I was worried about bears..


----------

